# Queens Beach Sat



## scarfish (Dec 27, 2007)

Weather finally looks like it's eased just wondering if anyone is interested for a fish at Queens Beach 5:00am ish with a novice yaker. I know it's short notice but the fish wont know.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Not 100%, but was thinking the same thing. Should know for sure by 9pm.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Can't make this one sorry mate (workin) - check your PM's tho

cheers

Mick


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

As long as it isn't still pouring rain I'll see you there around 5-5.30am.


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

On Sunday morning (not early-gentlekayakers hours) might put in at Dohles Rocks on the Pine River and head towards the Hornebrook Bridge. Just have a few things to do on sat. 
It will be the first time the shiny new yak has been in the water so I'm taking it easy. 
Best wishes for the fish off Queens B. I'll be there with bells on next time. 
Cheers
Stue


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, I should be there sometime between 5 and 6.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi blueroo
I keen to fish out to the bridge sunday what time are you thinking of going ?


----------

